# i got a 50 gal wide tank.. what to get..



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

hello everyone... what should i get. i am looking for a website that i can buy from please help me out


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Care to be a bit more specific?
Do you want a snake? A Lizard?
A community of frogs? An elephant?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

LOL get an elephant .... but spaceman is right you need to be way more specific


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

And what are the dimensions of the tank, exactly? 50 gallon 'wide' doesn't tell us that.

It'd definitely be nice t know what you're interested in, though.


----------



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

spider or spiders... scorps... something neat that you wont see every day, i am willing to pay 300 bux tops the the animal... i had a red bearded dragon... bus sadly he ate too big of a cricket and died









if anyone has any good ideas please share


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont know much about spiders or scorpions but to me a 50 gallon tank seems like a lots of room for either one. i have seen tanks with more then one scorpion b4 and it looked really cool, think they were emperiors, not 100% sure.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Depending on the type of tarantula, some can live in groups, so you could do a colony. And they'd likely breed for you and such.

There are also some scorpions that you could do in a colony type setting as well.

The tarantulas will build webs all over everything and it'll look a bit messy over time. The scirprions will likely be easier to design for if you want to make yourself a really nice looking display enclosure.

Have you ever considered different types of frogs or communal geckos? Again, you could do a really nice display and have some cool stuff running about.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I like Mettle's idea of a community of frogs or geckos.
Personally, I'd go with some of these guysPoison Dart Frogs


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

if you have a 50 wide you could do a colony of emperor scorps. that would be neat and if you havn't had much experience what would be a good start.

if its a 50 tall then you could do an arboreal spider. if you have experience w/ them you could do a suntiger or a bird eating spider


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

a colony of emperors would be cool. i have one and shes pretty cool. if u get five of them and black lights everywhere, it be amazing at night.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've read that the black light isn't good for the scorpions. But don't know if there's any scientific proof to back that one up.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

its not good for ppl either.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Mettle said:


> I've read that the black light isn't good for the scorpions. But don't know if there's any scientific proof to back that one up.


works well for me


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

i have a pair of emp scorps and they and green in the light off the tank that they are in anyways i know they glow up bright green off the black light but i dnt really care about that they hardly eva come out frm there spots anyways they are 2 large fully grow 1s not sure about the sex and they are both in a 2 and half ft by 1ft by 1ft an ex fish tank.


----------

